# for the men/women waders.



## that_guy00 (Aug 14, 2012)

I have my logo that I have recently came out with.

Its going to be fishing apparel...
Hats
Shirts 
Tank tops
Mask
Shorts
Ect...

I have shirts and decals and are now for sale.

You can like on facebook. www.facebook.com/reelwetfishing.

Contact 
8323897283
Sammy Guerrero


----------



## slinginplastic (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice Logos. Are you associated with team ReelWet out of Alvin?


----------

